# ré initialiser ibook g4



## CASTAFIORINA (9 Décembre 2008)

commment remettre mon ibook g4 (panther) à neuf car mes logiciels idvd et imovie sont inutilisables en plus j'ai malencontreusement jeté iphoto 
merci


----------



## whiplash (9 Décembre 2008)

achète toi un dvd léopard ou demande à un ami   et la prochaine fois fais attention ... ou fais des copies de sauvegarde de tes CDs d'install


----------



## oflorent (10 Décembre 2008)

De mémoire, le DVD de LEOPARD ne contient pas la suite ILIFE


----------



## oflorent (10 Décembre 2008)

CASTAFIORINA a dit:


> commment remettre mon ibook g4 (panther) à neuf car mes logiciels idvd et imovie sont inutilisables en plus j'ai malencontreusement jeté iphoto
> merci


 
La meilleure solution c'est de le faire avec les CD/DVD d'installation livrés avec la machine (généralement gris).
Si non : il te faudra passer par la case PANTHER en version CD noir. 
Par contre, je ne sais plus s'il contient la suite ILIFE (je crois que oui, mais à vérifier).


----------



## CASTAFIORINA (18 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour
après d'infructueux essais et après avoir retrouvé les cd d'installation de mon panther 10.3.9 depuis que j'ai mis le 1er cd hier soir mon mac s'est éteint avec le cd dedans et depuis c'est tout noir ,j'entends un soufflement qui me fait penser que la bécane est quand même en vie mais je ne peux plus rien faire l'écran reste noir et donc impossible de faire fonctionner une touche et d'éjecter le disque....au secours ,je fais quoi pour pouvoir au moins le remettre en marche ...merci d'avance à mon sauveur (je n'ai pas trouvé de cas similaire dans les forums )


----------



## CASTAFIORINA (18 Décembre 2008)

bon finalement tout est redvenu normal j'ai éteint complètement et ça a marché


----------

